# replacement blower housing or unit



## wsconner (Sep 22, 2021)

I have a 20 yr old Rheem oil fired forced air furnace, model ROBC-130RBJA, 168K BTU and the air handler motor failed which broke the bracket and pulled out of blower housing. None of these parts are made anymore. So looking for guidance on suitable replacement-- same size, BTU etc. I would think a newer model/parts could be adapted? I tried Rheem customer service, but they said they could not help. Anyone dealt with this before or have any recommendations? Much thanks.. WSC


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

